# Dust Storm



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Now this will be a new one for the chickens!!!!!.....


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

So dramatic though.....I don't see dust, must be in the next city over. I sure hope not. It's 6pm and still 102 degrees the chickens can't be cooped.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it does happen I don't think you'll have much choice but to put them up. Inhaling that dust could cause some serious respiratory problems.

Have you thought about installing mister near or around their coop? That way if you face something like this again you can keep them cooler by running the misters while they're up. Believe me, even in hot humid SE they work really well.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We have misters up...just not in the enclosed coop, they are in the run outside the coop. If we had to put them in the coop I suppose I could run the misters in there as well. They would die in the without the misters for sure! There still isn't any dust. The weather people sometimes get quite dramatic.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I told my husband we would have to bring them in the house....tell look on his face was priceless!!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> We have misters up...just not in the enclosed coop, they are in the run outside the coop. If we had to put them in the coop I suppose I could run the misters in there as well. They would die in the without the misters for sure! There still isn't any dust. The weather people sometimes get quite dramatic.


You must have the same weatherguessers as we do.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Haha, yes we do 

Then the news comes on with super dramatic music...."SUPER STORM WATCH 2016 IN 7000 HD" 

...then we watch our 1/32" rain fall from the sky.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Around the outside of the coop, not in it.

My hubs doesn't even bother to comment when I say I'm bringing the birds in if we have a hurricane coming our way. He knows nothing he says would stop me. 

I've gotten so I know our weather patterns well enough I'm better at knowing what is coming our way then the weather guessers. They ought to be paying me.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Or only get paid when their predictions are correct....or maybe get commissions on correct forcasts.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If I said i was bringing the chickens in, he would say "not in my garage!" So I guess it would be my bathroom. They might be better off in one of the pens.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We do periodically get high winds and dust, so I took the false alarm as a time to think about what I would do. I would shut them in the coop. Open the windows. And hang wet cloth in the windows. The wet cloth would keep the dust out but allow for circulation and cooling.


----------

